# ICS build 5 ADB via virtual box



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck ADBing to their Ice Cream Sammiched Fascinate on a Linux guest, Windows host Virtualbox? I double checked everything I could think of, including udev rules. My Ice Cream Sammiched Galaxy Tab 10.1 connects to it just fine, and I've tried both the Galaxy Nexus and Nexus S drivers on windows to no avail.

Any suggestions are welcome, I need my ADB!

Thanks


----------



## nemesis2all (Jul 6, 2011)

When you say your Galaxy Tab connects just fine do you mean in Windows using ADB? If you have everything set up properly in your linux guest vm then I'd suggest making sure the version of Virtualbox you are using supports usb. For Windows that usually means having VirtualBox puel (personal use and evaluation license) version installed.


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

nemesis2all said:


> When you say your Galaxy Tab connects just fine do you mean in Windows using ADB? If you have everything set up properly in your linux guest vm then I'd suggest making sure the version of Virtualbox you are using supports usb. For Windows that usually means having VirtualBox puel (personal use and evaluation license) version installed.


I mean I can ADB just fine from the virtualbox with my tablet, but not the phone. I'm certain I have USB support setup properly. I'm assuming there's something different between the CM9 build I have on my phone and tab...or there's a problem with the drivers.

The last thing I tried was uninstalling the tab drivers to see if they were conflicting, but that didn't work.


----------



## nemesis2all (Jul 6, 2011)

There are different vendor id's for different Samsung products. If your Galaxy Tab is working in your linux guest with adb but your fascinate is not then I'd check the udev rules.

Edit to add udev rules.

This is what my 51-android.rules contains.


```
<br />
#	  Acer<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0502", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Iconia Tab A500<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0502", ATTR{idProduct}=="3325", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0502", ATTR{idProduct}=="3325", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Liquid<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0502", ATTR{idProduct}=="3202"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0502", ATTR{idProduct}=="3203", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
#	  Archos<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0e79", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  43<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0e79", ATTR{idProduct}=="1417", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0e79", ATTR{idProduct}=="1417", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  101<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0e79", ATTR{idProduct}=="1411", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0e79", ATTR{idProduct}=="1411", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"#	  Asus<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0b05", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Dell<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="413c", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"#	  Foxconn<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0489", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Garmin-Asus<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="091e", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"#	  Google<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  NEXUS S<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4e21",<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4e22", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4e20", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Nexus One<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4e11",<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4e12", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="0fff", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Generic and unspecified debug interface<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="d00d", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  HTC<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  ChaCha<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0cb2", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0cb2", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Desire (Bravo)<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0ff9",<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c87", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0fff", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Desire HD<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0ca2", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0fff", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Desire Z<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c91", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c91", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Evo Shift<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0ff9",<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0ca5", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0fff", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  HD2<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c02", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c02", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Hero H2000<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0001", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0001", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Hero (GSM), Desire<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0ff9",<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c99", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0fff", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Hero (CDMA)<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0ff9",<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c9a", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0fff", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Incredible<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0ff9",<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c9e", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0fff", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Evo 4G, Incredible rev 0002<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0ff9",<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c8d", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0fff", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  MyTouch 4G<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0ff9",<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c96", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0fff", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Slide<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0ff9",<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0e03", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0fff", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Tatoo, Dream, ADP1 , G1, Magic<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c01"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c02", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c02", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Vision<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0ff9",<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c91", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0fff", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Wildfire<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c8b", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c8b", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"#	  Huawei<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="12d1", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="1038", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="1038", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  K-Touch<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="24e3", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"#	  KT Tech<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="2116", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Kyocera<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0482", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"#	  Lab126<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1949", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Amazon Kindle Fire<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1949", ATTR{idProduct}=="0006", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1949", ATTR{idProduct}=="0006", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Lenevo<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="17ef", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"#	  LG<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1004", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Ally, Vortex, P500<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1004", ATTR{idProduct}=="618f"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1004", ATTR{idProduct}=="618e", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
#	  Optimus One<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1004", ATTR{idProduct}=="61c5", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
#	  Swift GT540<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1004", ATTR{idProduct}=="61b4", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
<br />
#	  Motorola<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="22b8", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  CLIQ XT/Quench<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="22b8", ATTR{idProduct}=="2d66"<br />
#	  Defy/MB525<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="22b8", ATTR{idProduct}=="428c"<br />
#	  Droid<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="22b8", ATTR{idProduct}=="41db"<br />
#	  -- Xoom ID 1<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="22b8", ATTR{idProduct}=="70a8", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="22b8", ATTR{idProduct}=="70a8", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  -- Xoom ID 2<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="22b8", ATTR{idProduct}=="70a9", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="22b8", ATTR{idProduct}=="70a9", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"#	  NEC<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0409", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Nook<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="2080", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"#	  Nvidia<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0955", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  OTGV<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="2257", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"#	  Pantech<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="10A9", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Philips<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0471", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"#	  PMC-Sierra<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04da", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Qualcomm<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="05c6", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"#	  SK Telesys<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1f53", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Samsung<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Galaxy i5700<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="681c", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="681c", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Galaxy i5800<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="681c", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="6601", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="68a9", SYMLINK+="libmtp-%k", ENV{ID_MTP_DEVICE}="1", ENV{ID_MEDIA_PLAYER}="1"<br />
#	  Galaxy i7500<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="6640", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="6640", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Galaxy S<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="6601", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="685d", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="68c3", MODE="0666"<br />
#	  Galaxy Tab<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="6877", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="6877", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
#	  Galaxy Tab 10.1, i9100 S2<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="6860"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="685e", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="685e", SYMLINK+="android_fastboot"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="6860", SYMLINK+="libmtp-%k", ENV{ID_MTP_DEVICE}="1", ENV{ID_MEDIA_PLAYER}="1"#	  Sharp<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04dd", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Sony Ericsson<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0fce", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Xperia X10 mini<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0fce", ATTR{idProduct}=="3137"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0fce", ATTR{idProduct}=="2137", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
#	  Xperia X10 mini pro<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0fce", ATTR{idProduct}=="3138"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0fce", ATTR{idProduct}=="2138", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
#	  Xperia X8<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0fce", ATTR{idProduct}=="3149"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0fce", ATTR{idProduct}=="2149", SYMLINK+="android_adb"<br />
#	  Xperia X12<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0fce", ATTR{idProduct}=="e14f"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0fce", ATTR{idProduct}=="614f", SYMLINK+="android_adb"#	  Toshiba<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0930", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  ZTE<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="19d2", MODE="0666", GROUP="adbusers"<br />
#	  Blade<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="19d2", ATTR{idProduct}=="1353",<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="19d2", ATTR{idProduct}=="1351", SYMLINK+="android_adb"
```


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

I already manually matched the device ID to the ones I already have in my list.

Thanks for the help thus far!


----------



## nemesis2all (Jul 6, 2011)

Well since it is safe to assume adb is working properly since you can use it for your galaxy tab the only other thing I know to suggest is sometimes I have to completely power off my phone and then restart it to get adb working.


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions mate, maybe I'll have some luck with it on future builds.


----------

